# Array auslesen



## Arndtinho (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

in meiner Anwendung habe ich 5 Textboxen. Die Bezeichnung und Values der einzelnen Textboxen werden durch Werte zweier Arrays bestimmt - eines für die Bezeichnung und eines für die Values. Es wird aufgrund der übergebenen Werte immer nur eine bestimmte Textbox mit einem Value größer 0 belegt. Die restlichen Textboxen haben immer 0 als Startwert. Ein kleines Beispiel: Textbox 3 hat den Wert 5, der Rest ist 0. Nun schreibe ich in die 2. Textbox 3. Nun klicke ich auf einen Button und möchte die veränderten Values und die entsprechende Bezeichnung der Textboxen weiterverarbeiten. Wie kann ich jetzt feststellen, in welcher Textbox der Wert > 0 ist?

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------

